# First Time developing E-6



## redneckdan (May 16, 2006)

These are from my first roll of E-6 I developed. The slides are much better quality than what is represented here. This was my first time ever developing film, the owner of the local camera shop thought I had them professionaly developed, until I explained to him my process and then he relized I actually did develop them. I digitized these with my girlfriends point and shoot digital camera and my slide viewer. These were taken in early april, in houghton michigan. The subject is my girlfriend on one of her more co-operative days. The camera was a pentax k1000, with 100-300mm vivtar f5.6 w/ UV filter, film was kodak ektachrome 64, I used the sunny 16 rule.


----------



## terri (May 16, 2006)

I'd say these turned out great!  

Congrats to you on developing the E6. :thumbup: That's something on my "maybe, someday" list.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2006)

I have an e6 kit that is growing mold im sure.... not to mention 50 rolls of some fuji 120 film i need to shoot.  It's on my todo list to.  Seems its been there through about a hundred changes in lists though.


----------



## redneckdan (May 17, 2006)

Honestly, I didn't think the E-6 was all that bad. I did have one roll of ekta 100 that didn't turn out right, but I shot a second roll and sent it to kodak and they got the same results, bad film.

One of these days I'll have a real slide scanner and hopefully I can show the slides as they truely are.  I cannot believe the color differnece between slides and prints.  I'll never go back to prints, to bad I got 30 rolls of color negative to use up.


----------

